# new Witch shack



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

well after 4... yes 4 years away from not having a display, and last year a few mums last Halloween said oh aren't you the house that had that big display up... it was great. Well I guess big for the UK .

So this year I have dug out the countless boxes of bits and props out of the loft. No mean task I shall have you know. so after repairing some props I have made a start on our Witch shack for this year.

So far it's cost me pence for the nails and screws. All the wood including framing was some old fence panels from a friend I have . They were destined for the recycle yard or a bonfire in November.

Now it's taking shape it made the hard work of stripping down the old fence panels worthwhile. oooooh de-nailing wood not my favorite job. the roof was also some really old felting that was only fit for the tip, but all being well I get a couple of years out of it on here.

Still got loads more to do inside, eg box for hiding electrics and speaker more lighting a holder for the potion book, dress the shelves etc the list goes on. Still not sure what Witch we will use in there we have some smaller hanging ones which I'll turn into standing props or this Witch we made a few years ago.

Already I've changed my mind about the shelving. I'm going to change into a corner unit from what it is now. Are we ever Happy with what we do lol​







Attached Images


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

A bit of old plastic coated wire and some sticks and I've managed to make a larger light to match the stick string lights. ok...ok and quite a few tie wraps. made my potion book lectern today and changed the design of the book case to a corner unit one so I can get more stuff on. which just needs filling with skulls and potion bottles etc...










of course I couldn't resist the temptation to take a photo with the lights on. excuse poor photos. I didn't have time to mess with settings/exposures tonight. I'm a miserable thing but even I managed a smile tonight. I'm getting all excited I can't wait to see the TOTs faces on Halloween.










I'll post some more photos when I add more stuff.










Think I may need some lighting on the corner unit. thinking of a UV bank note checker light box for my glow in the dark potion bottles.



















Apart from our Witch what else should I try to get in. what else am I missing. we have still to decide what Witch we are using. Oh and the cauldron what I've yet to make. sounds like a weekend jo.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks shivery great! Maybe add a black cat


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Very creepy!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Love it!!!
Great work


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love your witch shack! I like the mixture of the wood with the different coloring and such. I would be a happy witch in there. The night pics look really cool. Maybe add a skull or two, or perhaps some bottles aged and grunged.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing, great job. Right, needs a skull or two (candle holder), some dried plants and dead animals hanging from the ceiling maybe, moss on the walls.
I have to say it again, excellent work on this.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

scaryjak said:


> Apart from our Witch what else should I try to get in. what else am I missing. we have still to decide what Witch we are using. Oh and the cauldron what I've yet to make. sounds like a weekend jo.


great job on this, very impressive 

how about backup broomsticks and magic wands?

any decent witch has spares


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice and creepy. It looks great in the low ligh shots.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nicely done, even in its unfinished state. Any witch worth her salt would be proud to live there.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! (you're back!) Wonderful witch shack....it looks exactly like what it is. I am sure any witch would be proud to call it home. (queue the maniacal witch laugh here.....Muhahahahahahahaaaaaaaa):eekin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very atmospheric...especially in the dark! Nicely done.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

This looks super. I love your spell book stand too?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

That's so cool! And creepy! Great job!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I managed to get a few hours outside today adding detail and bits to the shack..
Decided on an old hanging witch we had, made a base for her and support, repositioned head, new hat, some creepy cloth and some weed membrane and she's about ready to go. just got to either dig through the Christmas boxes which I don't want to do, or order a clear 2 part bauble off Ebay for her to hold. I'll sand the surface and put some leds inside like her glowing crystal ball.










managed to get a few bits on her shelf. I've boxes of potion bottles but they still need painting and adding labels etc...so this display will have to do for this year as I've sooooo many other projects not started yet. oh and add some cobweb










Got some leds to light each shelf up more, finish off the box which houses the speaker and ATX power supply and electrics which is hidden behind the witch. then off the get the rocking granny scene underway.










This is the longest I've spent on a display, I hope we have some ToTs​


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice details!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You've thought of every detail. Looks great.


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Great build. Wonderful weathering on the wood as well, a lovely hovel indeed!


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the overall design of it. Shelves and book stand all look great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I love your witch shack. Great job.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it!
Witches are key in our theme this year...


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks fabulous!


----------

